# Have boat love to fish



## Reel Madness (Jun 2, 2013)

Looking for someone to fish with
Have a Blue Wave PB 2200
Live close to Lake Conroe
Semi retired. Can fish almost anytime. 

Enjoy freshwater- crappie, hybrid, white bass, catfish etc

Passion for saltwater. Have intermediate level experience here. Mostly jettys , near shore and some bay experience. Looking to learn more. 

Someone to help with launching , bait, friendship ...etc

Send PM or text is fine 936-six89-275six
Guye


----------



## Reel Madness (Jun 2, 2013)

Forgot to mention for anyone interested in fishing with me that I don't drink on the boat. Just any FYI. 

GUYE


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

*Ready to fish*

Also live on Conroe. AND we also do not fish with booze on the boat. Target most any panfish. Big shellcrackers a favorite and cats less than 30". Boat is G3 1860 GatorJon tunnel DLX with every space filled with accessories. Freshwater only for the boat.
Bob


----------



## 3Whalers (Oct 9, 2008)

PM Sent


----------

